# A little symphonic poem



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

This started as a little lullaby intended for a programmable music box I bought from Amazon. The box is completely diatonic and works with manually punched paper rolls. The original piece is kept intact in the initial celesta solo.

When I realized that making the punched rolls was a ton of work and the playback was extremely unsatisfactory, I decided to recycle the lullaby into a piano piece. I decided to write an "answer" by adding previously unheard Bb's, and the piece kept evolving until it exploded in that first demented trumpet solo. At this point I decided that the piece was orchestral in nature, and that it represented a dream.

I then added the central theme first stated in the bass clarinet, representing a witches' sabbat, and after some development I made the opening lullaby reappear in a new key. Finally, I concluded the piece with a small coda featuring another dream-like celesta solo over muted strings.

It's a rather modest piece musically (I've had some personal difficulties and had trouble getting inspired), but I've tried to strengthen my orchestration skills.


Score

(^as usual, with later corrections and tweaks respect the score of the video)


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

This is beautiful and magical thank you so much for sharing this. It makes me feel I'm apart of a grand adventure xD


----------



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

Swosh said:


> This is beautiful and magical thank you so much for sharing this. It makes me feel I'm apart of a grand adventure xD


Thank you!


----------

